# Got out last Saturday, Found 1870's hole.



## hemihampton (Nov 6, 2018)

Found a nice big 1870's hole full off bottles, unfortunately most of them were broke, probably got 20+ bottles but probably left another 20+ broken in the hole. Many from Saginaw & Bay City. Also a unknown only known Geo Norris Amber Quart Blob from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 6, 2018)

The holes in this sandy area are very shallow, anywhere from 2 feet deep to 4 feet deep. This hole was maybe 5 feet deep. The bottom of hole was about 1/2 foot to 1 foot thick layer of nothing but broken bottles & shards. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 6, 2018)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 6, 2018)

Killer unknown bottle.LEON.


----------



## Nick79 (Nov 6, 2018)

Dream hole! Great saves, congrats 

Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## timofthree (Nov 9, 2018)

Did you use a detector to find the hole? Probe? Just curious. Thanks and amazing stuff!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2018)

timofthree said:


> Did you use a detector to find the hole? Probe? Just curious. Thanks and amazing stuff!





used & probe & sanborn maps. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2018)

Vic, with 2 1870's Quart Blob Beers.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 11, 2018)

Great stuff! Love that dark amber one.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2018)

At Yesterdays bottle I asked around, asked all the advanced old timer bottle experts if they ever seen or heard of the Amber Norris Quart. They all said NO. But one guy, Bruce Heckman keeps well detailed records of known Michigan bottles & said Supposably it's only known to come in Aqua. So gotta be a rare one. LEON.


----------



## historic-antiques (Nov 14, 2018)

Great finds Leon, and great techniques in finding the deposit of bottles!  Nice treasure, now to be preserved forever!!


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 22, 2018)

Way to go Leon!  That amber Norris is fantastic. What squat sodas did you find?


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 23, 2018)

good going on the digging .


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 23, 2018)

CanYouDigIt! said:


> Way to go Leon!  That amber Norris is fantastic. What squat sodas did you find?




Hi Vic, The Squats Soda's were A. Trombley from Bay City Michigan & L. Quinnin which I think is Bay City also, but could be Saginaw, no city was listed on this bottle. LEON.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice Dig. Congratulations. That is a lot of stuff for one trip out. I love the early aqua mineral waters as well as any extremely rare amber blob. Very nice dig indeed.


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 23, 2018)

Real nice haul, and great job finding it.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice digs, Leon. Love the in-situ shots. Makes me feel I'm right there diggin' along with you.


----------



## Warf rat (Dec 2, 2018)

Super stuff, what fun!


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow, Leon! Those are some sweet finds.


----------

